# Share your Nokia N-GAGE ids..



## hmvrulz (Nov 14, 2008)

wanna play multiplayer..?

add me
userid: hmvrulz

i Play ONE, POOL, System Rush, Brother in arms


----------



## girish.g (Nov 28, 2008)

goku11
play all the games except tetris, dogz and sims pets


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2008)

wrong section
fight club != mortal kombat


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2008)

Lets share our IDs and have a fight!!!


----------

